# [Ico]Remplacer icons?



## GREG..... (4 Septembre 2005)

salut!jme suis trouvé pleins de petits icons sympa pour changer un peu mes icons habituels mais comment fait on pour les remplacer ?
merci!


----------



## Paradise (4 Septembre 2005)

GREG..... a dit:
			
		

> salut!jme suis trouvé pleins de petits icons sympa pour changer un peu mes icons habituels mais comment fait on pour les remplacer ?
> merci!



tu aurai du poster ce topic dans Nos desk sur os X plus de monde pourra te répondre,
mais pour changé d'icones il te faut un log par exemple CandyBar que tu trouver la :
http://www.iconfactory.com/cb_home.asp
apres tu n aura plus qu'a glisser tes icones à la place des anciennes et le tour est joué...


----------



## GREG..... (4 Septembre 2005)

faut payer!lol
ya pas le meme en free?


----------



## garfield (4 Septembre 2005)

Salut!

Tu devrais en apprendre un peu plus ici...http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=108137

En fait c'est un simple copier coller.  

En espérant avoir pu t'aider!


----------



## Paradise (4 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Tu devrais en apprendre un peu plus ici...http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=108137
> 
> ...



si tu fait le copier coller c est chaque icones que tu dois remplacer meme les generique c est trop ... a faire a chaque fois candybar est payan meme essai le tu verra


----------



## GREG..... (5 Septembre 2005)

c'est bon! merci beaucoup les gars!!


----------



## JPTK (5 Septembre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> si tu fait le copier coller c est chaque icones que tu dois remplacer meme les generique c est trop ... a faire a chaque fois candybar est payan meme essai le tu verra




Copier/coller, payer ou pirater, mon choix est fait, je colle


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Copier/coller, payer ou pirater, mon choix est fait, je colle




Et bien c est ton choix pas le mien:mouais:


----------

